# BIOS Setup Utility Admin Password



## michelle4 (Jul 12, 2008)

I added an Administrator and Power-On Password in the BIOS Setup Utility but now I want to remove them. Can anyone tell me how? This is the administrator password that controls access to the setup utility. 

Thanks!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Enter the BIOS setup using the password and remove it.


----------



## michelle4 (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm looking for how to remove it. There's no button that says "remove password" can you give me specifics? Thanks!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Once you get in to the setup screen try erasing the existing password. The exact method will depend on the version of BIOS the machine is running.

What is the make and model of the machine, and what is the version of the BIOS?


----------



## michelle4 (Jul 12, 2008)

It's an HP Pavilion dv2000 but I'm not sure of the BIOS info. I try to erase it but I just get the annoying beep. The only option I have, that I can see, is just changing the password to something else. I've tried "delete", "backspace", the spacebar, etc. Just not sure what else to do to get rid of the darn thing.


----------



## NedFlanders (Jul 10, 2008)

Have you tried changing the passwords to all spaces?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I suggest an email to HP support, there has to be a way to remove the password.

According to this DV2000 Maintenance and Service Guide, page 2-7 has instructions for clearing, changing or entering the administrator or power-on password. Looks like it's in the Security Menu.


----------



## michelle4 (Jul 12, 2008)

Ok, great! Thanks for your help! I'll check out the guide and/or email HP. Really appreciate your fast response.


----------

